# Noodles changing coat (light to dark)



## Woo




----------



## RuthMill

Lovely noodle!!


----------



## Janev1000

Noodle is looking gorgeous! I seems to be quite rare to go darker in colour. Honey did too but she is now starting to get whiter hairs throughout very much like when the chocolates fade to a cafe au lait. Will be interesting to see if Noodle keeps her darker colour. I have a feeling she will. x


----------



## Tecstar

That's great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Debs&Boys

Absolutely Gorgeous x


----------



## dmgalley

Thank you I love this!!! She is so beautiful! Did they say she was an apricot when you got her? What color were her parents? She is just so stunning. 

Jane... would love to see the changing coat of Honey. I am obsessed with cockapoo coats. I go to JoJo's site all the time to see if an updates are there.


----------



## Jeanie

Stunning thick coat. X


----------



## Muttley Brody

She is adorable, her coat is lovely.


----------



## DB1

She is lovely, Dudley went lighter then darker again (back to original colour) and now getting a bit lighter again. They do keep us interested with their ever changing coats don't they?!
Its funny because I always say gold rather than apricot, that is because Dudley got his colour from his mum and apricot is used for poodle colours but with spaniels its golden.


----------



## Skyesdog

Noodle is looking so cute!! What a perfect example of a Cockapoo!


----------



## mairi1

Ahhh Thank you 

She looks gorgeous, the photo 5th down is my fav 

I'm not sure I know any other poos who started off as a relatively pale Apricot who have darkened like Noodle... Just Gorgeous 

It will be interesting to see how it further develops.

xxx


----------

